# Novo Anemômetro Ultra-Sônico para a Vantage Pro2



## eduard (8 Ago 2012 às 15:19)

Olá pessoal,

O meu nome é Eduard e eu sou o community manager na empresa espanhola Darrera. Eu gostaria de apresentar nosso novo Anemômetro Ultra-Sônico para a Vantage Pro2, o qual conecta-se direitamente à estação meteorológica e permite medir a velocidade e direção do vento com uma precisão mais elevada e não exige nenhuma manutenção porque sem peças moventes.

Mais informação aqui: www.darrera.com/detalle-producto.php?d=1&id=230

O sensor tem sido aprovado já por Davis e incluído na seçao 'Empowered by Davis' no web site www.davisnet.com.

Estou disponível para resolver qualquer dúvida com relação ao sensor.

Disculpem o meu português


----------



## ecobcg (8 Ago 2012 às 16:02)

Poderá ser uma opção interessante.

E quanto ao preço? Será possível termos uma ideia do mesmo?


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Ago 2012 às 07:23)

Para 1º post não está mal

Mas estaria melhor no Mercado....


----------



## geoair.pt (9 Ago 2012 às 10:05)

Pois, falta o mais importante... €€€€


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Ago 2012 às 14:05)

Se existisse para a Davis Vantage Vue. Comprava logo. colocava o anemometro no telhado porque esse é pequeno e mantinha a minha estação no meu terraço.


----------

